# Help understanding tracert...



## Rodogarmus (Nov 6, 2004)

I need help to figure out what the numbers in the tracer means. I see there are 3 pings for each IP but i don´t know what they mean. How do I obtain the total ping for the IP I want to reach. And why the first ones always exceed the time and show an asterisk in the three slots. Thank you. Have a nice weekend.

eRodre


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not sure why you're confused about the three pings, they're just pinging each node three times and reporting the results. As to why you see one timing out early in the trace, that's most likely your ISP's gateway, which normally doesn't respond to pings. Many times, you'll see nodes farther down the line exhibit the same problem. Here's mine to Yahoo...

C:\>tracert yahoo.com

Tracing route to yahoo.com [216.109.112.135]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.0.1
2 2 ms 3 ms 1 ms 192.168.102.1
3 * * * Request timed out.
4 21 ms 20 ms 15 ms ge-2-2-ur01norristown.pa.panjde.comcast.net [68.86.216.237]
5 17 ms 20 ms 18 ms po90-ur01.claymont.de.panjde.comcast.net [68.86.209.97]
6 17 ms 11 ms 12 ms 68.86.211.145
7 11 ms 11 ms 12 ms po90-ar01.401nbroadst.pa.panjde.comcast.net [68.86.208.29]
8 23 ms 31 ms 11 ms 68.86.211.14
9 16 ms 14 ms 14 ms 12.118.114.9
10 22 ms 22 ms 22 ms 12.123.137.150
11 22 ms 20 ms 29 ms tbr1-cl9.wswdc.ip.att.net [12.122.2.85]
12 21 ms 19 ms 21 ms 12.123.8.57
13 * * * Request timed out.
14 32 ms 38 ms 43 ms ge-1-0-0-p110.msr2.dcn.yahoo.com [216.115.108.45]
15 24 ms 37 ms 25 ms ge9-3.bas2-m.dcn.yahoo.com [216.109.120.155]
16 37 ms 36 ms 38 ms w2.rc.vip.dcn.yahoo.com [216.109.112.135]

Trace complete.C:\>


----------



## Roy Ng (Nov 24, 2005)

*What Tracert tell us*

Take the following as example:

How to interpret these 2 lines: 

<1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.0.1 

ms 20 ms 15 ms ge-2-2-ur01norristown.pa.panjde.comcast.net [68.86.216.237]

What is <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.0.1??


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

192.168.0.1 is your router. < 1ms is telling you it returned a packet very quickly, which it should. Here is a page explaining tracert.
http://www.windowsnetworking.com/articles_tutorials/Using-Tracert.html


----------

